# hardware problems or sth.?

## GODhack

dmesg output:

```

...

[  159.668547] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: card ejected from slot 0

[  171.860500] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

[  171.860565] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0000ff]

[  171.860589] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 20 io port: [0xfce0-0xfcff]

[  171.860629] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[  171.860636] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3cold

[  171.860646] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[  171.860696] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0000ff]

[  171.860719] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfce0-0xfcff]

[  171.860754] pci 0000:03:00.1: supports D1 D2

[  171.860761] pci 0000:03:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3cold

[  171.860769] pci 0000:03:00.1: PME# disabled

[  171.860814] pci 0000:03:00.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0000ff]

[  171.860827] pci 0000:03:00.2: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0000ff]

[  171.860877] pci 0000:03:00.2: supports D1 D2

[  171.860883] pci 0000:03:00.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3cold

[  171.860892] pci 0000:03:00.2: PME# disabled

[  171.861118] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[  171.861145] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: UHCI Host Controller

[  171.861205] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[  171.861231] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: HCRESET not completed yet!

[  171.861257] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e000

[  171.861546] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  171.861628] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  171.861650] hub 2-0:1.0: 0 ports detected

[  171.861933] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[  171.861952] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: UHCI Host Controller

[  171.862004] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[  171.862026] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: HCRESET not completed yet!

[  171.862043] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000e020

[  171.862217] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  171.862290] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  171.862311] hub 3-0:1.0: 0 ports detected

[  171.862604] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[  171.862646] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: EHCI Host Controller

[  171.862706] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[  171.883559] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: irq 11, io mem 0x3c000200

[  171.883586] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: startup error -19

[  171.883603] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: USB bus 4 deregistered

[  171.883697] ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.2: init 0000:03:00.2 fail, -19

[  174.565909] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host system error, PCI problems?

[  174.565920] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  174.565937] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host system error, PCI problems?

[  174.565943] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.604161] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.604168] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.604179] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.604185] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.608973] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.608980] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.608990] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.608996] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.613018] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.613025] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.613035] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.613041] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.617109] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.617116] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.617126] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.617132] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.621408] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.621416] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!

[  183.621425] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host system error, PCI problems?

[  183.621431] uhci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!

```

I am confused and without USB.

----------

## audiodef

What were you doing when this happened?

----------

## GODhack

1) Inserted PCMCIA card with USB slots (slot was damaged electronically/mechanically month ago and repaired so I am not sure maybe not well repaired?) 

2) and connected USB devices.

With older (not current stable) kernel similar actions result was catastrophic system crash and nothing to report so mainly I wanted to try out new stable kernel. At least it remains stable now.

----------

